
Silicon Valley's Peter Pan Syndrome vs. The Aging of Aquarius - mavelikara
http://fortune.com/2016/07/10/silicon-valley-google-age-bias-discrimination/
======
flukus
>If the accusations against Google are true, the company has clearly offered
exemptions to its 40-something founders Larry Page and Sergey Brin and its
64-year-old executive chairman Eric Schmidt.

Stopped reading there. The author doesn't understand what average means.

